# Help with 30 gal IR compressor



## Baxter*25 (Apr 17, 2016)

Recently purchased a gas air compressor to run a 1" impact. Found a 30 gal ir compressor with a Honda 390 engine on it. It starts fine. When it reaches the cutoff at 200 psi, it dumps air really loud till it drops to around 125 psi then builds back up. This is my 1st compressor. Is it functioning properly or does it suppose to idle once it reaches the limit? Haven't used air tool yet. Just making sure it running right 1st. Any help or suggestions is appreciated


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

That could be correct it depends on the way it was designed to operate. I have an old compressor that operates the same way. Roger


----------

